# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  Dịch vụ làm visa Hàn Quốc nhanh

## Umove Travel

Từ ngày 4/6 Đại sứ quán Hàn Quốc chuyển về Charmvit Tower. Hiện nay để làm visa tại Đại sứ quán Hàn Quốc các bạn phải chờ ít nhất 15-20 ngày mới nộp được hồ sơ vào. Bạn phải chờ thêm 8 ngày làm việc nữa để có kết quả visa.

Để việc xin visa Hàn Quốc của các bạn được thuận lợi chúng tôi có dịch vụ giúp đẩy nhanh lịch hẹn giúp các bạn xin được visa nhanh chóng thuận lợi theo đúng yêu cầu của các bạn.

*Umove Travel cam kết không thu phí dịch vụ của bạn nếu visa bị từ chối vì bất kỳ lý do gì*

Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ
Công ty cổ phần Umove Travel
Địa chỉ:         Số 13A Hàng Điếu , Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội
Điện thoại:  +84 39234151  (Hotline: 0912543009)
Email:            info@umovetravel.com
YM:Umovetravel     Sky: Umovetravel

----------

